# A Different Kind of Model



## rake60 (Aug 15, 2008)

If it involves an engine I'm IN!

I bought a full set of plans to build this.







It would be 2 years worth of work.
Welding the frame and steering assembly would be pressing my abilities.
The costs..... Well, my wife says, If you want to do it just DO IT!

I'm not sure just yet, but it might happen!

Rick


----------



## Cedge (Aug 15, 2008)

Rick
Don't let Ranger have a gander at that....LOL 

Steve


----------



## tel (Aug 16, 2008)

Now that looks like a project!


----------



## Divided He ad (Aug 16, 2008)

Cool ... Is it like the Morgan.... Well in the way that If I put my name down now by the time you've built it I should be able to afford it!!!


I think you'll enjoy that one once you've finished... But will probably curse it a few hundred times during the build :big: 


Keep us posted.


Ralph.


----------



## Bogstandard (Aug 16, 2008)

Rick,

Definitely a step back in the comfort stakes, but would be a giant leap forwards in the poser category.

Give it a go, and wack one of your supercharged lawnmower engines in it.

John


----------



## Kludge (Aug 20, 2008)

rake60  said:
			
		

> Welding the frame and steering assembly would be pressing my abilities.



The wood isn't the frame? There's a steel frame underneath? Interesting.

John, supercharged lawnmower engines? *perk*

Best regards,

Kludge


----------



## tel (Aug 20, 2008)

What's the overall length of that Rick? Could I transport it on the 8' tray of my one-tonner?


----------



## lathe nut (Aug 20, 2008)

Rick, your long hours and hard work is worth what I see and you will have many years of enjoyment of it and some day will pass it on to someone who will appreciate it, what type of motor do have on it, how about a pic of that and the drive system, love your work, you should be proud of that, more pic's man more pic's, Lathe Nut


----------



## Metal Mickey (Aug 20, 2008)

What engine does it use? Also the brakes ? I think I can see hubs on the back but the front?


----------



## Jadecy (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm not sure what the plans say but the old go-cart band type brakes would work good on something like that. The Azusa company still makes a bunch of that stuff. If you want to go high tech you can get a MCP hydraulic brake kit from Comet Kart Sales or one of the other many racing Kart suppliers.

Here are a couple good sources of parts for a project like that.

http://www.gokartgalaxy.com/brakes.htm
http://www.cometkartsales.com/
http://www.out2win.com/


----------



## rake60 (Aug 20, 2008)

The plans call for a lawn tractor engine no bigger than 8HP.
It uses a lawn tractor transaxle bolted up into the frame as a transmission and a 
go cart brake system.

Cargo capacity is 700 pounds and a to speed of 15 MPH.

I just may have suckered in an accomplice for this project. 
I can weld, machine and know engines and drivelines.
Wood working is not my thing!
My cousin on the other hand is a master wood worker.
I do believe I've captured his attention with a few emailed pics. 

The plans were purchased from Jimmy Woods if anyone would care
to have a look at his site. *Jimmy Woods Carriage Plans*

Rick


----------



## kf2qd (Aug 20, 2008)

Motorcycle wheels and brakes. Could go for older ones and use drum brakes, or newer ones and use disk brakes. Could also go for dual chain drive to make it look even more period and allow a bit of ratio change.


----------



## tel (Aug 22, 2008)

looks like snail mail ordering only for the plans.

Is any kind hearted, US based member with a PayPal account prepared to take some money off me and get & forward said plans?

PM me if you can help.


----------



## Metal Mickey (Aug 22, 2008)

For UK based chaps and chapesses....will this vehicle be required to take the SVA test? It may be something that needs considering....


----------

